# ask about BCM 56xx



## husaini (Aug 27, 2010)

hello , i want to ask , does freebsd support NIC hardware broadcom BMC 5674 (BMC 56xx )


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 28, 2010)

Unfortunately it's not supported yet.


----------



## husaini (Aug 28, 2010)

when its will be supported ?


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 30, 2010)

When someone who can access both data sheet and controller writes a driver.
I'm not able to buy such an expensive controller and have no access to data sheet.


----------

